# Middle names to go with Ted??



## hawalkden

Can you guys suggest unique old traditional names to go with Ted please?


----------



## fl00b

aw i love the name ted :D 

Ted Noah
Ted Elijah
Ted Samuel 
Ted William
Ted George


----------



## silver_dimond

Ted Albert
Ted Ronnie 
Ted Herbert/herbie
Ted Matthew xxx


----------



## hawalkden

William sounds amazing and Matthew. Owe tough one haha ;). Thanks x


----------



## 3rd

Ted James
Ted Oliver
Ted Oscar


----------



## roxursox302

My husbands name is Ted :) But hes a James Ted. He goes by his middle name.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Ted Liam


----------



## TwilightAgain

Ted Matthew :)


----------



## shouse

All I can think of is Ted Allan


----------



## discoclare

Ted Arthur
Ted Albert
Ted Henry
Ted Stanley
Ted Vincent
Ted Victor 
Ted Nathaniel
Ted Anthony
Ted Alexander


----------



## BethHx

love the name!

Ted James
Ted George
Ted Alexander
Ted Arthur
Ted Oscar
Ted Alfie
Ted Jackson
Ted Lucas


----------

